# Lime pickling salt??



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

So, a good friend has a recipe for a certain type of pickle, and one line in it has me stumped-lime pickling salt. Pickling lime is not salt, its something completely different. Does anyone know what this may be? I might know this by another name-I hope!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like a typo. There is pickling salt and lime for pickling but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be combined. Especially since if you are using lime they have to be rinsed/soaked in water to remove it before you finish processing it.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I also think it is two different items. There isn't a lime pickling salt that I have ever heard of.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree, typo. I'm presuming that they mean pickling lime or pickling salt... but only if they're talking about the initial soaking solution. If they're talking about the packing solution, that should be salt since you need to wash lime off before canning.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Then it probably should read...lime OR pickling salt, correct?

This is for that pickle recipe that uses the red hot candies. I was completely stumped!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

The pickling lime would be for soaking them in to make them more crisp. Nowdays we use Pickle Crisp and add to the jars or to the brine. Much safer and works great. I would use both Pickle Crisp and pickling salt. The commercial industry uses the same thing as Pickle Crisp, aka calcium chloride. 
You will still need the pickling salt for flavor.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

First 10 or so Red Hot Pickle recipes I pulled up online all called for a lime soak, no salt in any of those recipes (probably doesn't jive well with the cinnamon).


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Pouncer said:


> Then it probably should read...lime OR pickling salt, correct?
> 
> This is for that pickle recipe that uses the red hot candies. I was completely stumped!


No they both serve different functions. Lime is to help it stay crisp but has to be washed off before adding your ingredients. Most of the time limed cukes have to undergo several washings before you proceed with your recipe. Pickling salt is an ingredient. It would most likely go in with the rest of the ingredients or in the jars as you can them.


----------

